# Ya know, speaking of knives...



## That guy in Fla (Nov 18, 2014)

I've used numerous types of knives to skin & gut hogs including but not limited to:
Sheetrock knife
Hook blade roofing knife
Gerber skinning knife
Butcher knives my grand daddy left me that hold an edge like a scalpel
Anything else I can get my hands on.

I can't find one that holds a good edge, is comfortable to use and doesn't need me to take out a 15 yr. mortgage to buy.

Anyone wanna toss a suggestion or 2 out to the new guy?


----------



## Ga Waters (Nov 18, 2014)

I've used several including Buck 4 1/2" sheath,and last week I had to fall back to my Schrade Improved Muskrat folding pocket knife when I temporarily lost my all time favorite the Old Timer skinner 3 1/4" blade. I was in the marsh in 6" of water on an incoming tide but I finally found my Old timer before draging the cut up boar to the boat.


----------



## That guy in Fla (Nov 18, 2014)

Ga Waters said:


> I've used several including Buck 6" sheath,and last week I had to fall back to my Improved Muskrat folding pocket knife when I temporarily lost my all time favorite the Old Timer skinner. I was in the marsh in 6" of water on an incoming tide but I finally found my Old timer before draging the cut up boar to the boat.



Sounds like you were lucky to get it back. 

I need to locate something that'll keep a good edge longer and fit my mit comfortably. 
A good day hunting at our swamp will sometimes yield 3 - 4 hogs and I get tired of having to stop to re-sharpen so often. That coupled with a knife that doesn't fit comfortably and I start to get sloppy. 
And I hate it when I get sloppy. Makes more work when I get them ready for the freezer or smoker or sausage grinder.
I reckon I'll keep trying out different types or brands until I find something I like.
What the heck. That method worked when I looked for a wife...


----------



## Todd E (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't know what kind of "fit" you are looking for.

As far as use, ………….. Havalon.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 18, 2014)

go to the custom knife forum....several good makers there.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 18, 2014)

If you wanna spend some money, ………..

check out raptorazor


----------



## Buster (Nov 18, 2014)

I use a razor knife/utility knife that holds 2 blades
one blade is a regular utility knife blade and the other blade is a roofing cutter blade---looks kind of like a gut hook
Once I get the pig opened up I use a Old Hickory knife for the rest

kind of cheap but it works for me


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 18, 2014)

My kershaws do a good job for me. Some of the less expensive d2 tool steel knives off ebay hold a good edge but fit is hit or miss.
For high volume work it's hard to beat the dexter/victorinox/forschner  commercial butcher knives. They are cheap enough to have several styles and hold a nice edge. A quick brush on a diamond hone stick keeps them good to go.


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 18, 2014)

the best way I found to skin a hog is to use a razor knife and cut around each leg at the ankles , split down the back of each back leg to the tail. Then cut the hide straight down the backbone to the base of the skull. cut around both front legs at the ankles and split hide along the back of both front legs around to the cut along the backbone or to the head. I then start skinning just like a deer using a skinning knife and it stays sharp until finished. What dulls a knife is the hide and dirt in the hide and the shield on a boar hog. Do not try to cut through the shield unless you want to sharpen your knife a lot. I have cleanned 4 hogs at one sitting without sharpening my knife and my skinner is a 15 dollar winchester knife from wally world.


----------



## That guy in Fla (Nov 19, 2014)

I appreciate all the input. 
Y'all have given me a few new avenues to explore. 

And I see I'm not alone when it comes to skinning a mud covered hog. Sure does take its toll on that blade. The times I've used my utility / drywall knife - the kind that carries extra blades in the handle - I've had the best results. Now I need to find one that's a little more comfortable to use.
Or go the custom made route.
Thanks again, gents.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 19, 2014)

I Have so many skinning knives its ridiculous.  Many of them are Buck, Schrade, and other production knives.  However, about 8 years ago I bought my first custom knife from Raleigh Tabor.  I now have about 8 from him.  If you ever buy a good custom knife you will not use anything else after that.  There are several good custom knife makers, check them out.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 19, 2014)

Ga Waters said:


> I've used several including Buck 6" sheath,and last week I had to fall back to my Improved Muskrat folding pocket knife when I temporarily lost my all time favorite the Old Timer skinner. I was in the marsh in 6" of water on an incoming tide but I finally found my Old timer before draging the cut up boar to the boat.



I have every kind of knife you can think of, folders, sheath knives, expensive handmade custom knives. But the one I reach for 99% of the time to skin anything and everything is my OT muskrat. Had it since I was a teenager, has the good old carbon blades that get and stay razor sharp, and the narrow blades are shaped just right for skinning and quartering. I don't like big knives with wide blades for skinning stuff.


----------



## That guy in Fla (Nov 19, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have every kind of knife you can think of, folders, sheath knives, expensive handmade custom knives. But the one I reach for 99% of the time to skin anything and everything is my OT muskrat. Had it since I was a teenager, has the good old carbon blades that get and stay razor sharp, and the narrow blades are shaped just right for skinning and quartering. I don't like big knives with wide blades for skinning stuff.




What you're saying there about wide blades is part of my trouble. The best skinning knife I have is a fillet knife my grandfather gave me. It's from back in the day when he butchered at the A&P store many years ago. Stays sharp like a scalpel but I HATE taking it out in the jungle with me. It's better suited for when I have to bone out a pork butt or something. (and if I lose it...)
One knife I have that stays sharp, skins great but is the most uncomfortable knife in the state is my AK74 bayonet. I recut it to change the angle and it stays sharp. Good hard  steel. Comfort? It ain't got any.


PS / edit - Starting to look more & more like it's time to open up the wallet and spring for a good custom blade.
Thanks.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Nov 19, 2014)

I use a 3 blade schrade folding pocket knife been using it about 20yrs,about time for a new one.


----------



## That guy in Fla (Nov 19, 2014)

hunterofopportunity said:


> I use a 3 blade schrade folding pocket knife been using it about 20yrs,about time for a new one.



You like to get your money's worth, don't ya?
That's a long time to go without breakage or losing it.

Or having somebody swipe it from you.


----------



## Bwdonald (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NXC5Z6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## seriadlata (Nov 20, 2014)

Havalon for skinning. about 10-15 cents a blade. Use one for skinning and then switch blades to bone out...I will not go hunting without mine.


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 20, 2014)

When you are cutting hide, always cut from under the hide to the outside. It won't dull knives so fast or cut hair to get on the meat.

 The commercial knives I use are only 10-12 dollars apiece and come in all sorts of blade styles for different tasks. Food service supply houses have racks of them.  If you find a custom you like, you'll enjoy it for years, or until you lose it. Check the knife forum on predatormasters for some ideas. Just remember.....

Carry good knives, loan cheap ones!


----------



## AliBubba (Nov 20, 2014)

Keeping a an edge is a function of good steel. The SOG link below has a good-to-best descriptions for types of steel. The type of blade grind will also determine ease of sharpening and how the edge will keep. 
http://www.sogknives.com/blade-steel-types.html


----------



## RogerH (Nov 21, 2014)

seriadlata said:


> Havalon for skinning. about 10-15 cents a blade. Use one for skinning and then switch blades to bone out...I will not go hunting without mine.



Where are you finding the blades for that price?  Amazon it looks like they are  more like $3 per blade unless I'm looking at the wrong model.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 21, 2014)

Hogs dull blades far worse than deer.  I use one knife to cut through the skin and then another to skin with, it holds an edge fine as long as you ain't cutting hair and dirt on the outside.


----------



## manok (Nov 23, 2014)

French opinel carbon steel blade ebay


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 26, 2014)

bronco611 said:


> the best way I found to skin a hog is to use a razor knife and cut around each leg at the ankles , split down the back of each back leg to the tail. Then cut the hide straight down the backbone to the base of the skull. cut around both front legs at the ankles and split hide along the back of both front legs around to the cut along the backbone or to the head. I then start skinning just like a deer using a skinning knife and it stays sharp until finished. What dulls a knife is the hide and dirt in the hide and the shield on a boar hog. Do not try to cut through the shield unless you want to sharpen your knife a lot. I have cleanned 4 hogs at one sitting without sharpening my knife and my skinner is a 15 dollar winchester knife from wally world.



I was thinking along the lines of This^^^^^^

Hide with Dirt gets em dull quick...............


----------



## seriadlata (Dec 15, 2014)

Roger. The Havalon sight has them for $35 per 100. So I guess 35 cents per blade now. I bought 200 some time back and they came out at about 15 cents each. 200 will keep me in blades for a long time.


----------



## RogerH (Dec 16, 2014)

seriadlata, thanks.  I have a knife and blades on the way.


----------



## Okie Hog (Dec 17, 2014)

In my hunting bag is my Dad's Buck 102 knife and a knife made by G96.  That G96 knife has skinned dozens of deer and a couple hundred wild hogs.  Bought the knife in a bar  40 years ago for $4.  

It's much easier to skin a warm hog.  i skin them before field dressing.   

i use the same method bronco611 does:  The skin is slit down the front of undressed hogs.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Dec 25, 2014)

I use these to skin and debone my deer. Could use them for hogs. The hook works great. Helps to hold skin and when deboning you don't touch the meat which keeps all the hair off the meat. Cabala's has the hook for $8.00. Everyone should have one.

gt40


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 26, 2014)

I use the folding kobalt razor knife that lowes sells for around 10 bucks. It is quick and easy to change blades and I keep a smiths diamond sharpener from wally world with me and resharpen the blades with 3 or 4 licks on the sharpener per side. I use the same blade all season.


----------



## tmullins (Dec 26, 2014)

My Buck Kalinga holds an edge a lot longer than the rest, including my Kabars . Hands down my best knife. I've cut up 5 hogs with it this year.


----------



## zedex (Jan 11, 2015)

Check out the knives offered by Cutco. I have a few for fishing but have also used them when skinning deer. Never had to sharpen one. They have an unconditional lifetime warranty-- even on the sharpness. If you do dull one, they will sharpen it for you for free.


----------



## zedex (Jan 11, 2015)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I use these to skin and debone my deer. Could use them for hogs. The hook works great. Helps to hold skin and when deboning you don't touch the meat which keeps all the hair off the meat. Cabala's has the hook for $8.00. Everyone should have one.
> 
> gt40



 I tried to find the hook on cabelas website but couldn't. Do you have an item number for it?


----------



## That guy in Fla (Jan 11, 2015)

It's called a meat hook or boning hook. I have one with a hard wood handle from my grandfather.

Here ya go:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/T-Sh...tt=meat+hook&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

PS - Thanks to everyone for all the great recommendations. They were helpful.
The 'lil woman got me a nice hunting / skinning / gutting knife set for Christmas. It even comes with a sharpener AND a box of rubber gloves.


----------



## SAhunter (Jan 11, 2015)

There is a comment about a custom knife mentioned on the previous page. If you really want something that will last, I suggest you seek out a custom knife maker. We use better steel and materials to create a tool that can be used for years, but able to retain its edge after skinning multiple deer and other game. Some of us make the knife to fit your hand with your selection of materials. Best of luck with your choices.


----------



## That guy in Fla (Jan 11, 2015)

SAhunter said:


> There is a comment about a custom knife mentioned on the previous page. If you really want something that will last, I suggest you seek out a custom knife maker. We use better steel and materials to create a tool that can be used for years, but able to retain its edge after skinning multiple deer and other game. Some of us make the knife to fit your hand with your selection of materials. Best of luck with your choices.



A few of the guys here recommended that in fact, one guy offered to make them. He would duplicate my favorite wood handled skinning / boning / filleting knife I got from my grandfather.
If I could just break the cycle of buying powder, bullets, primers, AK47's, ammo for AK47's, and a bunch or other gun stuff, I'd go for the custom knife thing. 
I'll probably go that route in the next month or so. A good knife is worth its weight in gold. 
Probably right after I break or lose the set I got for Christmas.


----------



## zedex (Jan 13, 2015)

That guy in Fla said:


> It's called a meat hook or boning hook. I have one with a hard wood handle from my grandfather.
> 
> Here ya go:
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/T-Sh...tt=meat+hook&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products
> ...



 Appreciate the link. I could not find it on the website because being in Canada, I am directed to Cabelas.ca, not .com. That hook apparently is not available in Canada-- go figure. But, is OK. I should be able to get it anyway because they are one of my customers so they should be able to allocate one for me.


----------

